# Warum wird der Typ String groß geschrieben?



## Telefonpalme (8. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

alle variablen Typen werden klein geschrieben. Nur String offenbar groß, warum?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (8. Apr 2008)

Primitive Datentypen werden klein geschrieben, Klassen groß. String ist eine Klasse.


----------



## Telefonpalme (8. Apr 2008)

Wird hier denn keine Variable vom Typ String deklariert? 
	
	
	
	





```
String[] anArrayOfStrings;
```


----------



## Wildcard (8. Apr 2008)

Nein, eine Variable vom Typ String[]


----------



## Telefonpalme (8. Apr 2008)

```
int[] anArrayOfIntegers;
```

Das ist doch aber dasselbe, nur eben mit einem integer, oder? Ein Variablenfeld vom Typ integer.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Apr 2008)

Und? Das eine ist ein primitiver Datentyp, das andere eine Klasse.
Es gibt auch JFrame[] und FooBar[]


----------



## Telefonpalme (8. Apr 2008)

Danke,

um keinen neuen Faden öffnen zu müssen: Warum muss ich an die Variablenausprägung float ein F anhängen, z.B. 4.5F, an integers aber nicht?


----------



## rom4o (8. Apr 2008)

hi, soweit ich weiss haben die von Sun das aus
C übernommen.
Aber float würde ich nicht nehmen wenn du Fließkommazahlen brauchst,
da bietet siche eher double an, ist größer und ohne Zusatz.


----------



## Niki (8. Apr 2008)

In Java werden Gleitkomma-Literale als double interpretiert, solange kein f oder expliziter cast statt findet. Ganze Zahlen werden als int interpretiert ( wobei char auch als int interpretiert wird und daher auch in switch verwendet werden kann)


----------



## zilti (8. Apr 2008)

Es gibt auch die primitiven Typen als Klassen: Integer, Float, Long...


----------

